# Qobuz Sublime+ : Availability in the USA?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Is Qobuz Sublime+ high res streaming available in the USA without resorting to VPNs or proxies to defeat geolocation? Their classical content seems interesting but as best as I can tell is still unavailable within the US. Is anybody able to subscribe and get their high res stream inside the USA without going through hoops?

Thanks.


----------

